# Maus "ruckelt" und bewegt sich komisch



## niNexo (13. November 2014)

Heyho,

ich habe seit gestern das Problem dass meine Maus ständig in eine bestimmte Richtung zieht und dabei ruckelt. Also wenn ich meine Maus nach rechts/links ziehe, bewegt sie sich auch ganz leicht nach oben oder unten und "ruckelt" dabei leicht. Das selbe auch wenn ich meine Maus nach oben oder unten ziehe. Ich habe folgendes probiert:Treiber neu installieren, USB Ports wechseln und eine andere Maus (Logitech G700) probiert. Mein Mauspad kanns auch nicht sein, da ich auch schon diverse andere Unterlagen ausprobiert habe.

Das Problem trat nach einem kleinen Ruckler mitten beim DayZ spielen auf und geht nicht mehr weg.

Meine Maus ist die Steelseries Sensei RAW 

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen, da ich nichts zu meinem Problem durch's googlen gefunden habe.


----------



## ColorMe (13. November 2014)

War es denn mit der anderen Maus in Ordnung?


----------



## niNexo (13. November 2014)

Nein da hatte ich auch das selbe Problem.


----------



## dsdenni (13. November 2014)

Schon an einem anderen PC versucht? Wenn es da auch so ist, hat die Maus wahrscheinlich ne Macke.


----------



## niNexo (13. November 2014)

Das noch nicht, aber ich habe es ja auch schon mit einer anderen Maus versucht und mit der hatte ich auch das Problem.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (13. November 2014)

Hast du das Ruckeln nur in DayZ ?
Dann kann es sein, dass du In Game Schmerzen hast.


----------



## niNexo (13. November 2014)

Nene, ich hab das jetzt permanent. Auf dem Desktop sowie in allen Spielen. Es ruckelt ja nicht permanent sondern ruckelt halt nur nach unten oder oben wenn ich meine Maus nach rechts oder links ziehe. Das selbe passiert auch wenn ich nach oben oder unten ziehe, da halt ruckelt das halt nach rechts oder links.


----------



## ColorMe (13. November 2014)

Was sagt denn der Taskmanager an Auslastung etc.?


----------



## Spookryder (13. November 2014)

hmm schüttle die Maus mal oder puste mal beim Sensor kräftig durch, vieleicht ist schmutz am Sensor, hatte das bei meiner ersten Roccat auch gehabt, nach dem ich die MAus mal kraftig geschuettelt hatte  ging es weg, habe es dann dem Support gemeldet und die meinten das ich die MAus Umtauschen soll, weil der Sensor wahrscheinlich einen ab hat.


----------



## niNexo (13. November 2014)

@ColorMe Cpu Auslastung schwankt so zwischen 3-15% und Arbeitsspeicher mometan 4.30 GB von 8 GB. @Spookryder Meine Maus habe ich auch schon gereinigt etc. Ich hab das Problem ja auch mit jeder Maus die ich bis jetzt zum testen angeschlossen hab.

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/mausbugge9rhm58f1.png ich hab hier mal in Paint versucht mein Problem zu veranschaulichen. Ich hab bei den beiden Strichen mit der Maus eine gerade Linie von unten nach oben und von Links nach Rechts gezogen. Wie man sieht verzieht meine Maus das automatisch obwohl ich gerade meine Maus bewege.


----------



## Joker_54 (13. November 2014)

Sind andere Inputmethoden (Joystick/Gamepad/Tablet/etc) angeschlossen? 
Ansonsten musst du wohl Windows neuinstallieren


----------



## niNexo (13. November 2014)

Ich hab nichts anderes angeschlossen. Gibt es denn nichts anderes was ich noch tun könnte?Ansonsten werde ich erstmal noch ein bisschen warten ob noch jemand einen Tipp hat, und wenn nichts hilft, muss ich das wohl tun :S


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2014)

niNexo schrieb:


> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/mausbugge9rhm58f1.png ich hab hier mal in Paint versucht mein Problem zu veranschaulichen. Ich hab bei den beiden Strichen mit der Maus eine gerade Linie von unten nach oben und von Links nach Rechts gezogen. Wie man sieht verzieht meine Maus das automatisch obwohl ich gerade meine Maus bewege.


 
Hast du die Maus gerade an einem Lineal gezogen oder frei Hand?


----------



## niNexo (14. November 2014)

Ich hab beides probiert. Und bei beiden Versuchen sah es im Prinzip fast gleich aus :/


----------



## niNexo (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe Windows neu installiert und die Maus hat wieder richtig funktioniert, aber nach 2-3 Wochen kam das Problem nach einem kleinen Ruckler wieder. Mittlerweile bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass es nicht an der Maus liegt, da jede andere Maus auch nicht richtig funktioniert. Hoffe es macht nichts wenn ich nach längerer Zeit hier nochmal nach Hilfe frage  Ich bin wirklich am Ende mit den Ideen und hab schon alles probiert was ich so in vorherigen Posts genannt habe. :/


----------



## JackA (13. Januar 2015)

Nenn mal bitte dein komplettes System und ob du zuletzt Software installiert hast.
So wie ich das lese liegt es nicht an der Maus.
Folgendes könnte es sein:
- Netzteil bringt zu wenig Leistung
- Mainboard USB Controller defekt
- Treiberkonflikt
- Fehleinstellungen in Windows (bitte deine Mauseinstellungen nennen, wie Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigung)


----------



## niNexo (13. Januar 2015)

Nvidia GTX 760 (MSI) - Intel Core i7 860 @ 2,80 GHz - 8 GB Ram - Windows 7 | Mehr wüsste ich jetzt nicht  | Windows Optionen : Zeigergeschwindigkeit auf 6/11 und 800 DPI ansonsten alles aus. Und zuletzt habe ich keine neue Software installiert  Ich benutze den PC schon seit 1-2 Jahren und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme, kann da son Netzteil plötzlich nicht mehr genug Leistung bringen? Bin ein ziemlicher Noob wenn's um Hardware geht  Was ich auch komisch finde ist, dass im Geräte-Manager unter Eingabegeräte 6+ Geräte angezeigt werden, obwohl ich garnicht soviele USB Geräte angeschlossen habe :s Vllt. hilft die Information ja weiter


----------



## niNexo (16. Januar 2015)

Scheint so als ob ich es aufgeben kann, hier nach Hilfe zu suchen :/


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

Funktioniert die Maus an einem anderen Rechner normal?
Werden im Gerätemanager irgendwelche Fehler angezeigt?


----------



## niNexo (17. Januar 2015)

Ja die Maus funktioniert an einem anderen Rechner normal. Es liegt ja auch nicht an der Maus sondern  sehr wahrscheinlich am Rechner. Und nein im Gerätemanager werden keine Fehler angezeigt


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

Hast du die Maus mal einzeln an jedem USB Port, auch jeden zusätzlichen Anschluss auf dem Board, ausprobiert?
Hast du zwischenzeitlich mal irgendwas an einem USB Port drangehabt, was sonst nicht dran war?
Bei mir hat mal ein USB Hub gesponnen, nachdem ich meinem Ladepad mein Handy aufladen wollte.


----------



## niNexo (17. Januar 2015)

Ja habe schon jeden USB Port  ausprobiert. An jedem lädt der sich den Treiber neu runter und das selbe Problem ist immer noch da. Das Problem kam bei beiden malen nach einem kleinen Ruckler in einem Spiel. Das Problem hat sich ja gelöst nachdem ich Windows neuinstalliert habe, kam danach aber wieder, und ich will nicht jedes mal Windows neu installieren. Also scheint es doch ein Software Problem zu sein richtig? Hier muss es doch jemande geben der sich damit gut auskennt


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist, das kann alles mögliche sein.
USB Treiber mit Maustreiber, Maustreiber mit Spiel, USB Treiber mit Spiel oder alles zusammen.


----------



## niNexo (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab halt keine Ahnung wie ich das beheben kann  Deswegen frag ich ja hier


----------



## Joker_54 (17. Januar 2015)

Hört sich eher nach Treiber inkompatiblität an. Starte mal den Rechner in den abgesicherten Modus und teste nochmal. Dann kann  man andere Treiber zumidest ausschließen.


----------



## niNexo (17. Januar 2015)

Hab jetzt im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und da hab ich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Februar 2015)

niNexo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und da hab ich das gleiche Problem.


Hmm dann ist es kein externer Treiber, der die Probleme verursacht. Du kannst noch im Gerätemanager den Maustreiber deinstallieren und dann die Maus ein und ausstöpseln. Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, ausser Plattmachen und saubere Neuinstallation. Sollte die Maus dann immernoch Probleme machen liegts an der Hardware (-> Eher unwahrscheinlich).


----------



## ruggah (10. Juni 2018)

niNexo schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich habe seit gestern das Problem dass meine Maus ständig in eine bestimmte Richtung zieht und dabei ruckelt. Also wenn ich meine Maus nach rechts/links ziehe, bewegt sie sich auch ganz leicht nach oben oder unten und "ruckelt" dabei leicht. Das selbe auch wenn ich meine Maus nach oben oder unten ziehe. Ich habe folgendes probiert:Treiber neu installieren, USB Ports wechseln und eine andere Maus (Logitech G700) probiert. Mein Mauspad kanns auch nicht sein, da ich auch schon diverse andere Unterlagen ausprobiert habe.
> 
> ...





ANTIVIRUS PROGRAMM DEINSTALLIEREN !!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub nach über 3 Jahren hat sich das Problem erledigt.


----------



## ruggah (13. Juni 2018)

dennoch ist es für andere Nutzer hilfreich, die jetzt das selbe Problem haben.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2019)

Hab genau das gleiche Problem. Also ob grobe Pixel überfahren werden.
In alle Richtungen.

Rocat Nyth.


----------



## JackA (5. Januar 2019)

1. Anti-Virus am Laufen?
2. Mal auf 500Hz gestellt?
3. Windows Mausgeschwindigkeit bei 7/11 oder höher?
4. Dreck auf der Linse?


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2019)

Nichts dergleichen.

Durch Vergleich gefunden:
Lift-Of war Factory-Default aus. (Distance Controll Unit)

Der Punkt mit dem ich nicht gerechnet habe das er Unterschiede macht.
Sogar am Lineal entlangfahren hat vorher Unterschiede gezeigt.


----------

